# One group remains silent.....



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I was going to rant about this in a different post but I'll start a thread for this topic. Seems there's one ball-less group that refuses to step up or take a firm stand on the transfer or sell of public land. Funny because they had no problem blastingan outgoing president on a public land issue going as far as calling him a lame duck. Feeling from that issue aside, Sportmen for Fish and Wildlife is the most disgraceful group there is in the hunting industry and they continue to prove it every day. They also continue to prove how in bed they are with the Utah legislature and the fact they cannot stand up. There, rant over.


----------

